# Mavericks Players Dunks this season



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn you Pacers forum, why do you come up with fairly good ideas for threads that I have to steal them 

Erick Dampier: 51 dunks (22nd)
Dirk Nowitzki: 28 dunks (63rd)
Josh Howard: 23 dunks (78th)
Jerry Stackhouse: 21 dunks (85th)
Alan Henderson: 10 dunks (135th)
Devin Harris: 7 dunks (161st)
Calvin Booth: 6 dunks (172nd)
Shawn Bradley: 6 dunks (173rd)
Marquis Daniels: 5 dunks (190th)
Michael Finley: 5 dunks (193rd)
Jason Terry: 2 dunks (261st)
Darrell Armstrong: 1 dunk (266th)

Out of Devins 7 dunks, 3 have been major posterizations. Man, thats a telling sign right there. Finley has gone from








to one dunk every 6 or so games.

Josh Howard is pretty impressive


















Just something interesting


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

all players stop duning as much as they get older...when AI came into the league he would yak on everyone, Jordan too...as the players get older they realize you expend too much energy dunking everytime and to save thier legs for defense...most players who come into the league are offensive minded, which means they are trying to prove they belong there. They usually think this translates by posterizing evryone...Finley hasnt lost his dunk hes just saving his energy...but evryone once in a while:



YAK!!!


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Jhoward and Stackhouse have mad hops but there just not that creative with there dunks, and like 99% of Damps shots are dunks or layups.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

@ Theo!

Where do you get this stats from?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, where did you get this info? Hope it's a web site.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

sportsline.com


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yo, I thought I posted the link in the first post

Here it is


----------

